# Close call with a SHARK!!!



## aquatic argobull

Video from our dive on 4/1/12. Second shark that chased us off of a wreck that day. Totaled 2 amberjack, 4 trigger, and a scamp grouper. Didn't give anything up to the tax man either, despite being bullied a couple times :thumbup:


----------



## marmidor

Damn that's crazy. I had a similar experience a couple of years ago with about 9ft bull. He circled us 3 times. First time was at 25ft out, 2nd time was 15ft and the 3rd he was gun length or less away. He was so close I could see his blood type haha. Had to get aggressive with my spear tip. From that day on I have carried a powerhead. I'm thinking ole sharky would have got a pop to the liver on that dive. Glad you guys made it out safe. Great video thanks for posting.


----------



## TONER

great video! I just ordered a power head off of Clay Do that would have been a great time to use one !


----------



## FelixH

Yep, I hate when they follow you up off the wreck.

At least he never got too aggressive.


----------



## FelixH

Off topic, but, was that the Rodrigo y Gabriella cover of Orion?


----------



## Firefishvideo

NICE! ....Just a suggestion....but the shark was WAY more calm than the divers... +...bolting for the surface is a shure way to get it excited. Controlling your heart rate and breathing will keep you calm, keep the shark calm, and won't blind the camera with bubbles!
Nice video + nice Jack!


----------



## Trophyhusband

Great music. I've never heard that version of Orion before.


----------



## sealark

Firefish is correct you can see in the video when the diver pointed the spear gun at him and faced him he peeled off. Just swim toward them and try to poke him and he will cowered away. If you can poke him he most likely not want any more of it and haul ass. When he goes back and forth he is getting the scent of the blood in the water and will eventually zero in on it.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Cool video!
Glad you guys are safe and that you didn't feed the shark.


----------



## Realtor

Sharks are like dogs, when you throw a ball, they will chase it. It natural for any predator to chase something when it runs from them. you’re not on the Sharks menu. Like Ron stated, stand your ground poke at them and they'll leave you alone. 

Nice clear water!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Yeah, needless to say, I learned a lot from this experience and watching this video a few times. It was my 103rd dive and my first time dealing with a shark this close up. Probably not the last... We were pretty calm until he spooked us by hiding in the cloud of dust and popping out so close to me, especially when I'm un-armed. The shark was eerily calm the whole time. We did a pretty quick ascent, and I'm 100% sure more divers are hurt ascending after fleeing a shark than are actually bitten by sharks. That shark followed us all the way to the surface and was circling the boat as the last diver got back in...


----------



## FenderBender

Awesome viz! Pretty cool video, he was just checking things out. How many guys did you have in the water there? Looked like about 4 or 5 of you... your odds of not being the one who gets eaten were pretty good!!


----------



## aquatic argobull

FelixH said:


> Off topic, but, was that the Rodrigo y Gabriella cover of Orion?


Yup, thats the one.



FenderBender said:


> Awesome viz! Pretty cool video, he was just checking things out. How many guys did you have in the water there? Looked like about 4 or 5 of you... your odds of not being the one who gets eaten were pretty good!!


There were only 3 of us. It just looks that way because of the editing. Its a good thing. I felt relatively safe having my buddies there, even though it was our first day diving together.


----------



## sealark

Look at the sharks in this video these guys are using the sharks as chum for the cobia.
Link to video


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Nice job! Here is how a girl (my wife Anna) handles sharks.


----------



## Firefishvideo

sealark said:


> Look at the sharks in this video these guys are using the sharks as chum for the cobia.
> Link to video


 That is AWESOME!!! I have GOT to get some days like THAT in this summer!!!!


----------



## Realtor

Firefishvideo said:


> That is AWESOME!!! I have GOT to get some days like THAT in this summer!!!!


too cool!


----------



## DinoDave

dove twice today and saw sharks on both wrecks. i believe we may have been in the same spot as this video and if so hes still there and still hungry


----------



## marmidor

DinoDave said:


> dove twice today and saw sharks on both wrecks. i believe we may have been in the same spot as this video and if so hes still there and still hungry


Maybe his is hungry for a rapid release of burning gasses.....


----------



## Captdroot

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Nice job! Here is how a girl (my wife Anna) handles sharks.
> 
> Shark Girl video link


Good video. About what size is that shark? Is it a black tip? A sand bar?


----------



## Orion45

Spearfishing? Get a Shark Shield. No more problems.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Captdroot said:


> Good video. About what size is that shark? Is it a black tip? A sand bar?


The fish in the video were 6-7' sandbar sharks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Orion45 said:


> Spearfishing? Get a Shark Shield. No more problems.


Agreed. Worth every penny.


----------



## MillerTime

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Agreed. Worth every penny.


Where did you guys get yours at?


----------



## aquatic argobull

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Agreed. Worth every penny.


Really, do you think those things work? My girlfriend's dad swears by them only because he once hit an attacking shark in the face with it and that was enough to get him to retreat. Isn't the point that they keep sharks out of the area?


Whackem, do you dive with one?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

MillerTime said:


> Where did you guys get yours at?


I would look on EBay. This one is listed at a discount:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shark-Shiel...ld-spearfishing-dive-/320719124790#vi-content

I bought mine from Nuvair: http://www.nuvair.com/sharkshield.shtml


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

aquatic argobull said:


> Really, do you think those things work? My girlfriend's dad swears by them only because he once hit an attacking shark in the face with it and that was enough to get him to retreat. Isn't the point that they keep sharks out of the area?
> 
> Whackem, do you dive with one?


Yes, they work well. Sadly, I don't get to wear mine often. My more skittish friends (?) tend to commandeer my SharkShield when we are diving. We usually take it with us when we are spearfishing.

The battery on mine does not last as long as advertised, so I am thinking about connecting a different battery to the transmitter assembly. 

Stay clear of your buddy! After receiving several mild shocks from the cord/antenna, your buddy will not be a happy camper. :no:

Since it provides 360 degree protection, you don't need eyes in the back of your head.

I choose not to kill sharks. I know I am in the minority with this philosophy, but it is how I roll.

To me, the SharkSheild is worth the money. 

Whack 'um


----------



## Marine Scout

looks like as much fun as shooting hogs!! great video! I need to get back to diving!


----------



## Orion45

MillerTime said:


> Where did you guys get yours at?


http://www.nuvair.com/sharkshield.shtml

Don't worry about getting shocked...it's not that bad. If you ever spearfish alone in poor visibility, you'll be glad you're wearing a Shark Shield.


----------



## Trophyhusband

> =WhackUmStackUm;877999 My more skittish friends (?) tend to commandeer my *ShartShield *



Where do you get one of those? I need to get one for my father-in-law.


----------



## MillerTime

Would you guys say that it actually works. I am not saying it didn't work but the absence of sharks doesn't mean it works. Have you ever tried to turn it on after waiting to see them to see if they scatter?


----------



## Orion45

MillerTime said:


> Would you guys say that it actually works. I am not saying it didn't work but the absence of sharks doesn't mean it works. Have you ever tried to turn it on after waiting to see them to see if they scatter?


It has worked for me all the time . I've been charged by sharks and then see them turn away between 12-15 feet from me. 

It's not the absence of sharks at all...it's how close the sharks get to you. Turning the Shark Shield on does not scatter the sharks. It only prevents them from getting close to you. The electrical current "overloads" the shark's electroreceptors (ampullae of Lorenzini) as it gets closer to you. It gets to a point that is so uncomfortable for them that they turn away. Would I jump in the middle of a great white shark feeding frenzy with a Shark Shield? Hell no. However, I'm perfectly comfortable spearing fish and ascending thru low vis conditions even though there are sharks in the immediate area.


----------



## Captdroot

*How long has this electrical field techno been available to divers?*


----------



## Orion45

Captdroot said:


> *How long has this electrical field techno been available to divers?*


You can get the info here: http://http://sharkshield.com/

You want the Freedom 7.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

MillerTime said:


> Would you guys say that it actually works. I am not saying it didn't work but the absence of sharks doesn't mean it works. Have you ever tried to turn it on after waiting to see them to see if they scatter?


Yes. I have turned it on in the presence of sharks. They usually jerk as if something hit them, and then they disappear.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Captdroot said:


> *How long has this electrical field techno been available to divers?*


If I remember correctly, the original research was done in the 60s and a patent was awarded in the 70s.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Trophyhusband said:


> Where do you get one of those? I need to get one for my father-in-law.


I think I may have invented a whole new product line!


----------



## Orion45

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Yes. I have turned it on in the presence of sharks. They usually jerk as if something hit them, and then they disappear.


Guess I misread the original question. I took it to mean that the sharks would scatter from the area when the device was turned on. You are correct. *The sharks will scatter if they are close to you when you turn the Shark Shield on*. If they are some distance from you, they seem not to notice. The device claims to have a 5 meter radius.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I swim at them and poke them in the dang eye. They usually leave me alone after that. Seriously, that's what I do. They don't like the tables turned on them. I have had one shark before that kept coming back and even pushing against my spear gun with the spear point stuck in it's nose. I tend to attract them for some dang reason.


----------



## markhsaltz

Come on guys.. ya'll need to quit freaking out everytime a shark swims in. That shark NEVER exhibited aggressive behavior. Not in the video you showed..Curiosity yes. Coming in for a peek is normal behavior.. even swimming around you and "bumping" is normal. It is just trying to check to see what you are..It cracks me up every time I see the cameraman's air consumption go to shit and everyone acts like a man eater is after them. Chill out...relax...enjoy the moment and don't use a powerhead on something that isn't trying to kill you..


----------



## Salty Daze

that is the second time i watched that video and still gets me breathing faster at the desk! I know it didn't seem aggressive and that is easy to say behind a desk, but in the water and you just got knocked down a notch on the food chain would make me breath faster!!!!

Jaws screwed our generation up man!


----------



## markhsaltz

I am not just sitting behind a desk. I am diving 5-7 days a week. I am constantly putting myself between spearfishermen and sharks armed only with a little tiny camera..It has nothing to do with guts, bravado or stupidity..It has to do with knowing your subjects, environments and your abilities..Hunting is hunting wether you are chasing deer, bears, or fish. This is one of the best reasions I know to take a class on spearfishing and or dive with more experienced divers who have the knowledge to safely handle sharks w/out having to indiscrimately having to kill them..


----------



## SaltAddict

Wow. All of a sudden the spearing section turned into condescending know-it-alls with their panties in a twist.


----------



## jamesw21

I think its just built up frustration from not getting out diving lately. Time for a release guys. Let's get out there and shoot something.


----------



## GulfDiver74

Hay thats a little scary. you have some good dive buddies. nice jack!


----------



## Firefishvideo

Here is what one looks like at the end of a VERY short pole spear! (actually there were 2 sharks , which harrased me for 5 full minutes yesterday!)
Luckily I was able to save my amberjack, and retreive my Rife and make an exit.
This was a very strange reaction.....most sharks will go away after being poked a couple of times. I think it was that my heart rate was up a little because of the increased workload of dealing with 2 sharks, an amberjack, camera, and speargun. Once I got a handle on everything and calmed down, they calmed down too.
I'll post this video when I get a chance.


----------



## no woryz

Scott....... cool pic's... I cant wait for the video.... that first pic where the shark is coming up at you is awesome... I have two words for you....... Tonic Immobility...... You are never gonna get a chance like that again.... maybe that's why the shark kept coming back.... all you had to do was reach out to its snout, caress it gently and its sleepy time..... that would have been cool..... let me know if your gonna try that next time and I will dive with you instead of Mark and I will get the whole thing on video...


----------



## FelixH

What's worse than being harrassed by a shark? 
Being harrassed by two sharks?

Had that happen a couple years ago on some bridge rubble. That just kind of ruins the dive. One is manageable, usually.
Two wore me out!! And one of the two followed me all the way to the boat!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Thanks for the new wallpaper Scott!


----------



## Salty Daze

SaltAddict said:


> Wow. All of a sudden the spearing section turned into condescending know-it-alls with their panties in a twist.


Panties in a twist for sure! 

It is funny how some people jump straight into being jerks on this forum without fully understanding the post. I was talking about ME sitting behind a desk watching the video entirely and still makes ME breath faster. Anyhow, enough wasted time on that.

I cant even imagine having two of them to deal with like firefishvideo posted! I believe I would have had to throw away my wetsuit after that.


----------



## aquatic argobull

> I believe I would have had to throw away my wetsuit after that.


Hahaha! 

Daaaang Firefish!!! I'm really looking forward to that video!!!!!


----------



## Orion45

Telum Pisces said:


> I swim at them and poke them in the dang eye. They usually leave me alone after that. Seriously, that's what I do. They don't like the tables turned on them. I have had one shark before that kept coming back and even pushing against my spear gun with the spear point stuck in it's nose. *I tend to attract them for some dang reason*.


I'll vouch for that.


----------



## drifterfisher

Some folks like adrenaline rush any way they can get it....no way would I even get in the water. A boat with a rod in my hand is as close as I want to get to anything down there.And a handy pistol to shoot the bigger critters that come up on the line.I wont swim in the bay/gulf either. Seldom do I go in the river. Some folks just ask for trouble. 
I have to ask why would you dive for fish? Its got to be easier/safer with a pole...


----------



## SaltAddict

Diving is a sickness. Spearfishing is a disease. Once you shoot that first fish, that's all you want to do.

After you learn a sharks mannerisms, they are just really big dogs with really gnarly teeth. But... watch yo back


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> Diving is a sickness. Spearfishing is a disease. Once you shoot that first fish, that's all you want to do.
> 
> After you learn a sharks mannerisms, they are just really big dogs with really gnarly teeth. But... watch yo back


Spearfishing has wrecked my life, stay away from it! I have a very addictive personality and I'm hooked. I don't even care about shooting anything(maybe a little ) but just being down there and seeing someone having a blast killing is good enough for me. First time I dove with Swander it was probably about halfway through the dive before I pulled the trigger, it's just fun to watch!


----------



## Firefishvideo

drifterfisher said:


> Some folks like adrenaline rush any way they can get it....no way would I even get in the water. A boat with a rod in my hand is as close as I want to get to anything down there.And a handy pistol to shoot the bigger critters that come up on the line.I wont swim in the bay/gulf either. Seldom do I go in the river. Some folks just ask for trouble.
> I have to ask why would you dive for fish? Its got to be easier/safer with a pole...


Now see, I see it differently..... other than watching baseball....fishing with a pole is the only thing slower or more boring ....I guess I just like my sports a bit faster paced. I HAVE had a FEW good times with a rod and reel, but most of my fishing experience would just count as "drowning bait".......If you don't dive, you wouldn't understand.....+ I aint skeerd.:no: To each his own. ....you know you could just sit on your couch and watch fishing on tv....much safer.


----------



## K-man

I've seen them do that tonic immobility thing in the Bahamas, pretty incredible. Scott, if anyone can do it, it is you. Don't forget the video of you doing it too. I recommend a steel mesh glove. Just be ready the next time you spear a big amberjack...


----------

